# ebay coilover



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i was going through ebay the other day and seen coilover kit for like $55. i already have groundcontrol, but my friend is doing up a 200 now and wanted to know if these are good or just a POS. any post will help............thanks


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

The $55 price tag alone should answer the question... ask the seller what the spring rates are...they usually have no clue how to answer that...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Get a eBay 'performance chip' and a Tornado to go along w/ it.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

myoung said:


> *The $55 price tag alone should answer the question...*


yeah, some of my friends still dont understand why i paid over a grand for my tein's


QUALITY


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

I still say the best possible improvement you can make to a car is drill holes in the rotors.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Tell your friend if he wants an awesome suspension setup like that, he should just cut his springs for free. Maybe a 4" drop, it'll be mad tight yo!



> I still say the best possible improvement you can make to a car is drill holes in the rotors.


  Why drill when you can get fake ones at Autozone!


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

like everyone says.. you get what you pay for...


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

just listen to zeno, he seems to know the right way to do things.


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

i told my friend that he might as well just take off his springs and ride that way......................... .........he's still not listening though i think he's ganna actually buy them


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

oh and i also told him to throw in some frims (fake rims) with the brake disk simulators


----------

